# Dashcam



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, had a near miss today with someone almost removing the rear wing of my car by joining me on a roundabout without looking!! Thankfully some significant swerving and acceleration avoided disaster and I escaped damage free. Now I want a dash cam or similar, ideally something discrete or practically hidden, covering the front and rear and maybe something that would protect me from unwanted attention in car parks or at least catch them in the act? Sorry for this prob silly question but if you google or eBay dashcam the list is endless. Thanks for the help! D


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

If you do a search, there's a thread where I have posted some of my findings on my Blackvue.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm convinced a rear camera would be more beneficial, as the TT seems to attract tailgater w******s. :evil:


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Spudz, I found your finding and it looks like a really nice job and you make an excellent argument for needing only one camera. during my search I spotted the Nextbase InCar Cam Duo which looks bit big and therefore not exactly what i was hoping for but it would avoid the need to run wires to the rear which I assume is the reason for the radio interference? Does anyone have any experience in this one as if it was good and if its not too large when i actually see it in real life i'd have a stab at hard wiring it myself.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I have the Blackvue DR650GW-2CH, the front camera is quite bulky, rear discrete.

It replaced a DR400G-HD II which is alot smaller but no rear cam or wifi


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi ChrisTTS, just googled the Blackvue DR650-2CH and it looks good, have you had any problems with the radio etc? Thanks


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

An alternative that I'm seriously considering is the Thinkware 750. Seems a bit more up to date than the Blackvue?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

But the conclusion is that these need to be hard-wired in for power...?


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes they need to be hardwired with a device to prevent complete battery drain (its inside the Thainkware and external on the Blackvue).

The idea that I'm going to pay someone take dash panels and roof headlining off my new car has so far stopped me placing an order... :?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ianle said:


> The idea that I'm going to pay someone take dash panels and roof headlining off my new car has so far stopped me placing an order... :?


Mines hardwired - The headlining remained in place at all times and the only panel removed was the cover near the glovebox. Perfect job!


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

If you buy one of these things from Amazon, who do you ask to fit it for you? And how much would they charge on top of the purchase price? Alternatively, would some car radio shack supply _and _fit?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I've a great mate who works in the trade and dealer fits anything and everything electrical. Marshall, Listers, Sandicliffe ect ect. He fitted mine at my house but will supply & fit whatever you like. He does prefer Blackvue and has one in his van (600). If anyone wants his number in order to have a chat re options PM me and I'll forward his number.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

To get a rear cam, they need to thread a cable backwards to the rear roof line, so I think some disruption to the trim is likely.

I've spoken to these guys and I've got a quote of £150 inc Vat to fit either on-site or at home/work and they say 2 hrs.

http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/in-car-cameras/thinkware-f750-front-rear

Price-wise supply and fit of the BlackVue and the ThinkWare seem to be the same-ish. Check out YouTube from the guys above and they review and compare both cameras (they supply and fit both) - its on the above linked page.

The Thinkware has got the same useless lane assist as the TT does :roll: so that's something to switch off, but it does have fixed camera warnings which might be useful. I challenged them on DAB and temperature issues and they cam down on the side of the Thinkware suggesting no problems at all (I also think they prefer the whole look and feel of the unit even though it is bigger).

My hesitation is the fact the car is brand new and I don;t want it messed with - once the inevitable dig to one of the wheels has happened, then I'm sure I'll be less precious and get it done.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Jeez! That's one lumpy piece of kit!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Jeez! That's one lumpy piece of kit!


 :lol:


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

You could always use your smartphone and an app like https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/osmand-dvr/id963873905?mt=8...


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

DOD00 said:


> Hi ChrisTTS, just googled the Blackvue DR650-2CH and it looks good, have you had any problems with the radio etc? Thanks


Hi

No issues with radio reception after install


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone installed the Nextbase 402G? Which? highly rate it and according to their report it is the only camera they have tested that gives decent picture quality at night. But it looks pretty bulky and I was wondering how well it could be made less obtrusive. I'd particularly like to install it next to the rear view mirror but would not want it intruding too far down the windscreen.

Anyone got any experience here?


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Critter10 said:


> Has anyone installed the Nextbase 402G? Which? highly rate it and according to their report it is the only camera they have tested that gives decent picture quality at night. But it looks pretty bulky and I was wondering how well it could be made less obtrusive. I'd particularly like to install it next to the rear view mirror but would not want it intruding too far down the windscreen.
> 
> Anyone got any experience here?


Nextbase also have the 512G which is slightly better, but with that comes a higher price, around £180


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I just finished a review of the iTracker Stealthcam which I posted in the 8J Forum. It's not a bad dashcam and for the price, I think you get what you pay for. It's currently available from Amazon.de (Germany) for around €89 however the instructions that come with it are only available in German. I have translated the entire manual into English (you can download the PDF on my post) but the camera does have a menu option for English.

There's a website and YouTube channel called "Techmoan" which has a lot of dashcam reviews and a lot of very good information. He recently did a very nice review of the Koonlung K1S dual camera unit:






The K1S has a remote recording unit and two small remote cameras; one for the front, one for the back. Since they are quite small, they are very hard to see from outside the car. The recording unit can be stored in the glove box or wherever you'd like. There's a GPS option and the RNS-E head unit display can be utilized via video input cables (or so the instructions seem to imply). It's available on the Amazon.uk.co website for £220.00.

Since the dual cam K1S is relatively new to the market, and there have already been a few quality issues reported, I'm going to wait a few months until I order one to be sure they've worked out the bugs.

If you're interested about a DIY installation, here's a YouTube link for that too:


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

My autoelectrics man is advising the thinkware f750 dual camera. Anyone with it out there, how does it work and is discrete when fitted as the internet makes it look quite big? Any photos would be awesome. Thanks in advance! D


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1078553


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For any dashcam video quality reviews, keep in mind YouTube changes the codex, so the images are not 100% of the original image quality. You might check Techmoan's videos as he posts actual file samples on his website so you'd have a much better comparison. But for a quick look, here's a link to the K1S vs the F750 dual camera comparison.






While I do like the F750, I prefer a smaller, more discrete camera like the K1S. Unfortunately, the TT windshield doesn't really help you "hide" a camera, so it will be pretty obvious to anyone who's looking.

http://www.techmoan.com/blog


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I want whatever camera is in this car!

http://metro.co.uk/2015/08/18/man-is-ar ... n-5349541/


----------

